# Indian Nan



## CharlieD (Mar 28, 2019)

Has it happened to you? You read something, you get interested, you like what you are reading, you decide you must try. 
That is what happened to me. I read something where Indian Nan bread was involved. I thought to myself I must buy some and try. Well, keeping kosher doesn't make life easier. But, alas, I found kosher Nan yesterday, I bought of course. Guess what? Now I do not know what to do with that since I do not remember where, when, what I read about. 

But hey, I have a whole bag of Nan.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 28, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> Has it happened to you? You read something, you get interested, you like what you are reading, you decide you must try.
> That is what happened to me. I read something where Indian Nan bread was involved. I thought to myself I must buy some and try. Well, keeping kosher doesn't make life easier. But, alas, I found kosher Nan yesterday, I bought of course. Guess what? Now I do not know what to do with that since I do not remember where, when, what I read about.
> 
> But hey, I have a whole bag of Nan.
> ...


Aside from its more traditional use as an accompaniment to curry, naan is great as a flat bread for pizzas and sandwiches!


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 28, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> Has it happened to you? You read something, you get interested, you like what you are reading, you decide you must try.
> That is what happened to me. I read something where Indian Nan bread was involved. I thought to myself I must buy some and try. Well, keeping kosher doesn't make life easier. But, alas, I found kosher Nan yesterday, I bought of course. Guess what? Now I do not know what to do with that since I do not remember where, when, what I read about.
> 
> But hey, I have a whole bag of Nan.
> ...


As a student I shared a flat with an Indian girl (no, I'm not insulting Native Americans). She used to hold the na'an in a pair of tongs and hold it over a naked gas flame on the slightly ricketty old student cooker. It puffed up beautifully but it was a bit of a strain on the nerves of anyone who witnessed the event. 

You can griddle them on a cooker hot plate or a dry frying pan (do I mean "skillet"?) or put them under the broiler on a gas or electric cooker. I've also seen them heated on a BBQ


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 28, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Aside from its more traditional use as an accompaniment to curry, naan is* great as a flat bread for pizzas and sandwiches!*



Those are what I use naan for...  

Ross


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 28, 2019)

I heat mine up over a gas flame, like I do tortillas.  I slightly undercook them (as well as other Indian flatbreads) when I make them, so that I can heat up a few, as needed, when I make all that Indian food.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 28, 2019)

I like brushing mine with ghee, then warming them in the oven


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 28, 2019)

An Indian restaurant near us serves warm naan slathered with garlic butter


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 28, 2019)

rip pieces off, fold them and use them to scoop your rice, beans, whatever..


----------



## Addie (Mar 28, 2019)

Go to YouTube. Plenty of recipes there along with even making your own if you are so wanting to with or without an oven.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 28, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> Has it happened to you? You read something, you get interested, you like what you are reading, you decide you must try...I bought of course. Guess what? Now I do not know what to do with that since I do not remember where, when, what I read about...


All Of The Time, Charlie. ALL of the time. 

Like others have said, they make a great base for pizzas. That's pretty much how we have pizza anymore.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 28, 2019)

Rocklobster said:


> rip pieces off, fold them and use them to scoop your rice, beans, whatever..




This.^  My brother spent a few months in Pakistan recently, and that's how they served the meals. The hosts offered him flatware, but he politely declined and said he wanted to enjoy the meals and customs as everyone else did.


----------



## Rascal (Mar 29, 2019)

We eat Indian curries here all the time, I buy my naan bread from the local restaurant. It's easier and better. My fave is keema naan, filled with minced lamb, beautiful. It soaks up,the curry sauces.

Russ


----------

